# Mac Pro 5.1 as slave in 2020?



## Nils Neumann (Dec 26, 2019)

Hey there,
I’m on a IMac with maxed out 32gb ram, and my project sizes increased so that every project hits the ram limit. So I thought about getting a cheap slave solution with another 64gb ram. 
The Mac Pro trashcan are still very expensive but the 5.1 version is sold from 500 to 1000€
But are they too old in 2019/2020?

I also just realized that they seem to be all on 1333mhz ram. Is this to slow in today’s vi world?

I would be very grateful if somebody could chime in here.
Have a nice Christmas holidays！


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 26, 2019)

I have been using a 2008 Mac Pro as a slave in addition to a trashcan. You can still get a quite a lot of additional instruments loaded this way.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 26, 2019)

It‘s ok to use an older Mac as a slave if you already own it but I wouldn‘t invest money in a 10 year old computer. There are PC solutions or MacMinis.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 27, 2019)

I guess I go the pc route then, cheaper anyway.
Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 27, 2019)

Saxer said:


> It‘s ok to use an older Mac as a slave if you already own it but I wouldn‘t invest money in a 10 year old computer. There are PC solutions or MacMinis.


Yeah I cannot believe how awesome it has been having a Mac mini as a main machine now
Got Windows 10 1909 running stable on it

Also got it here at the parents for the Christmas season as it is such a powerful machine, offering excellent portability. But the real test will be using it to record orchestra (hopefully later this year sometime)


----------

